# Vets bills



## FirstBeardie (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi again,

I am hoping to get a bearded dragon and I was wondering how ofter I will need to take him to the vets. And how much it would cost each time as that is one of my mums main concerns (ive not convinced her yet!) (so i thought answering all her worries by asking for advice would be a good thing!) 

Thankyou very much guys


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

It is worth having a reptile vet do a health check when you first get your Bearded Dragon, most reptile vets would also recomend a fecal test to check for worms. I can not think how much our vet charges for a health check but poo test is £15. Other than that unless there is a problem your dragon shouldn't need to go to the vets, as long as you look after him/her. Hope that helps? And good luck with your dragon they are great pets.


----------



## IHJ (Dec 10, 2011)

*Not all vets know best*

Don't think that because someone is a Vet, that they will be able to help you. Sometimes they will admit they do not have relevant experience to treat a particular species of animal, other Vets don't like to loose business, so will suggest you animal is deficient in Vitamins etc etc, then give you a big bill.

There are some people who are more experienced than a Vet! 

Bearded Dragons are simple to keep. Put your heater and UV lights on a timer. I have bred hundreds and never encountered any problems.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Really depends on your area.
Get a hold of a reliable reptile vet that you could go to for these medical issues. and ask them, how much basic health checks are, internal/external parasite tests etc.
House properly injuries shouldn't be a worry for constant vet treatment only the odd accident again (only your vet could tell you)
there is insurance (not cheap) but like most are probably worth it in case of accidents.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Rogue665 said:


> Really depends on your area.
> Get a hold of a reliable reptile vet that you could go to for these medical issues. and ask them, how much basic health checks are, internal/external parasite tests etc.
> House properly injuries shouldn't be a worry for constant vet treatment only the odd accident again (only your vet could tell you)
> there is insurance (not cheap) but like most are probably worth it in case of accidents.



Insurance is a waste of time there is too much small print with too many loop holes to get out of paying you your money 

Best put away 10-20 a week in to a jar 

(Also comes in handy if you run out of money for beer like i did the last time :lol2


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyzer said:


> Insurance is a waste of time there is too much small print with too many loop holes to get out of paying you your money
> 
> Best put away 10-20 a week in to a jar
> 
> (Also comes in handy if you run out of money for beer like i did the last time :lol2


Depends on what you are insuring, if it was animal worth 10's of thousands of pounds would you not insure then?


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

cavan said:


> Depends on what you are insuring, if it was animal worth 10's of thousands of pounds would you not insure then?


Nope still wouldent why would it matter if the animals worth 10 or 10000


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

well I don't think many dragons are worth thousands are they? :lol2:

Because you keep reptiles in a vivarium, they don't have the risk of injuries that animals that go out do, and shouldn't catch things because they are isolated from other animals (esp if you have only one) and are careful with heat guards and door locks etc so unlikely to be injured. 

You don't need to take them for regular flea/worm stuff that dogs and cats do, and inoculations.

That's not to say you might not get unlucky and have a sick animal, but if you buy from a reputable breeder (look on the forum here) there is no reason years shouldn't pass without a vet visit.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyzer said:


> Nope still wouldent why would it matter if the animals worth 10 or 10000


but what if you lost the animal that you'd paid thousands for? i detest paying insurance but in some cases its a necessary evil


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

cavan said:


> but what if you lost the animal that you'd paid thousands for? i detest paying insurance but in some cases its a necessary evil


I don't think they pay you back if your animal dies may be wrong


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

Iulia said:


> Because you keep reptiles in a vivarium, they don't have the risk of injuries that animals that go out do, and shouldn't catch things because they are isolated from other animals (esp if you have only one) and are careful with heat guards and door locks etc so unlikely to be injured.
> 
> You don't need to take them for regular flea/worm stuff that dogs and cats do, and inoculations.
> 
> That's not to say you might not get unlucky and have a sick animal, but if you buy from a reputable breeder (look on the forum here) there is no reason years shouldn't pass without a vet visit.


This is why a health check is needed when you first get your animal, not everyone on here is a 'reputable breeder' nor are shops. But as you said you should not need a vet after that.:2thumb:


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyzer said:


> I don't think they pay you back if your animal dies may be wrong


you can insure animals for the price.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

guys its a young person's first dragon their mum is concerned about costs.

That is a good thing as it shows they are aware pets bring responsibilities. And are doing research.

A debate about insuring scaleless royals a bit pointless here?? 

I think they just want an idea of if a dragon is the sort of exotic pet that will cause them to mortgage their home in vets bills.

The answer is no, not usually.

If money is an issue generally its not a bad idea to put some aside for the reptile rainy day  but MOST go through MOST of their lives with few issues.

If you let us know where you live perhaps someone has breeder recommendations nearby?


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

cavan said:


> you can insure animals for the price.


Then I would do this lol



Who mentioned scaleless lol


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Iulia said:


> guys its a young person's first dragon their mum is concerned about costs.
> 
> That is a good thing as it shows they are aware pets bring responsibilities. And are doing research.
> 
> ...


first of all op....vets dont have to break the bank, but like has been said few quid away each week is a good idea. secondly...who mentioned scalelesss.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

roll eyes I meant if a young person is buying a dragon its hardly likely to be worth thousands - metaphor - you know?

never mind ...........


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Iulia said:


> roll eyes I meant if a young person is buying a dragon its hardly likely to be worth thousands - metaphor - you know?
> 
> never mind ...........


Don't roll your eyes at me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

You wouldn't need to go to a vets unless there is something seriously wrong with the lizard, if it's your first lizard I would recommend you get one from a pet store than somewhere on here as if it died say the first week or so you could go back to the shop, that's if you looked after it properly, no one when buying a reptile takes it to the vets to have a check up like you would with a cat or a dog


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> You wouldn't need to go to a vets unless there is something seriously wrong with the lizard, if it's your first lizard I would recommend you get one from a pet store than somewhere on here as if it died say the first week or so you could go back to the shop, that's if you looked after it properly, no one when buying a reptile takes it to the vets to have a check up like you would with a cat or a dog


I wouldent most shops are bad I always reccomend private


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tyzer said:


> I wouldent most shops are bad I always reccomend private


I mean proper reptile shops not somewhere like pets at home


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> I mean proper reptile shops not somewhere like pets at home


Still most are bad lol can't beat a good private breezed


----------



## FirstBeardie (Jul 20, 2013)

Thankyou very much for your help  i live just outside of huddersfield in west yorkshire


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

If you can make it there is a reptile show in Doncaster this sunday - the lady who bred my bfs dragon is going to be there

Where Dragons Dwell

you can also get good deals on equipment, and talk to good breeders

just a thought


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyzer said:


> Still most are bad lol can't beat a good private breezed


I know loads of good trustworthy shops


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

cavan said:


> I know loads of good trustworthy shops


Still private breeders don't cramp baby's in 2 foot vivs atleast the ones I've seen


----------



## IHJ (Dec 10, 2011)

*Insurance*



cavan said:


> but what if you lost the animal that you'd paid thousands for? i detest paying insurance but in some cases its a necessary evil


Best insurance deal ever was through, Exotic Direct. As a dealer they give us coupons to give to our customers, who then enjoy, FREE 30 day insurance cover including vets' fees. If they want to at the end of the 30 days they are free to take out insurance with Exotic Direct or indeed with who ever they want. I think you will find it hard to beat the insurance offered by Exotic Direct, but don't take my word for it, shop around!

I agree I detest paying insurance as many, have small print get outs, as previous correctly state.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

IHJ said:


> Best insurance deal ever was through, Exotic Direct. As a dealer they give us coupons to give to our customers, who then enjoy, FREE 30 day insurance cover including vets' fees. If they want to at the end of the 30 days they are free to take out insurance with Exotic Direct or indeed with who ever they want. I think you will find it hard to beat the insurance offered by Exotic Direct, but don't take my word for it, shop around!
> 
> I agree I detest paying insurance as many, have small print get outs, as previous correctly state.


Yeah 888 reptiles do the 30 day one aswell


----------



## FirstBeardie (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow! Ive always wanted to go to Doncaster reptile show!! :O 
Dont think my mum would take me though!! Haha!!


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

FirstBeardie said:


> Wow! Ive always wanted to go to Doncaster reptile show!! :O
> Dont think my mum would take me though!! Haha!!


You should try to get tour mum to speak to some people as she will also be responsible for the beardie 
Just so she knows Wat she needs and food etc


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

Iulia said:


> well I don't think many dragons are worth thousands are they? :lol2:
> 
> Because you keep reptiles in a vivarium, they don't have the risk of injuries that animals that go out do, and shouldn't catch things because they are isolated from other animals (esp if you have only one) and are careful with heat guards and door locks etc so unlikely to be injured.
> 
> ...


mine go twice a year for a check up they are booked in next week and will be again in the spring i like my vet to check that i am keeping them well and that they have not picked up anything from the live food or veg because no matter how careful we are they can still become sick , the vet gives me a quote for a check up this time its £22.50p for all 7 which is cheep


----------

